# Good Beer in Maryborough Qld



## jimmy01 (6/3/14)

Heading to Maryborough next week for work. Anywhere in town where I can get a craft beer and/or a good steak?


----------



## wereprawn (6/3/14)

Dan Murphys.


----------



## jimmy01 (6/3/14)

Onya.


----------



## wereprawn (6/3/14)

Was there a year or so visiting in-laws an try as I might could not find a place that served craft beer. Got served a few off beers though. The pub directly opposite Dans did a nice feed. So your best bet would be to have a feed there and get a few good brews from Dans. The RSL is just up the road. Didn't eat there but the grub they were serving up looked and smelled good.


----------



## jimmy01 (6/3/14)

Cheers WP, doesn't sound all that promising then on the beer front but will give that pub or the RSL a go. 
I spent a lot of time in Maryborough about 30 years ago. Was content to drink XXXX or rum & coke then, which was just as well  , cos there was bugger all else.


----------



## wereprawn (6/3/14)

Could try shooting HBHB a pm. May be able to recommend somewhere?


----------

